# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2009)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*
So langsam sollte ja mal der Frühling losgehen - Also hätten wir diesmal gerne ein Bild vom Frühlingsangeln - mit Sonne drauf als "Anreiz" (hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit...) *


*Der Gewinn März​*
*1132784 Mitchell GiTa​*







Die GiTa ist eine speziell ausgestattete Rollen-Serie für das Pilk- und Spinnfischen im Salzwasser. Durch die salzwasserresistente Lackierung ist die Rolle perfekt gegen äußere Einflüsse geschützt. Die drei Modelle sind mit 4 verkapselten HPCR* Kugellagern ausgestattet, die für einen traumhaften Lauf sorgen. Instant-Anti-Reverse Rücklaufsperr-System (IAR), extrem feinfühliges Multidisk-Frontbremsensystem, großes Antidrall-Schnurlaufröllchen, Metallspule, Kunststoff-Ersatzspule und ein kraftvoll übersetztes Getriebe machen diese Rollen-Serie auch für den kleineren Geldbeutel interessant!

VP: 94,90€


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

moin, 
na dann fange ich mal an

Bild ist von meinen Rotaugenangeln im Celler Hafen !


Gruß
stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

hier noch eins:m


----------



## Housecat (3. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Bittschön. gestern anner Elbe entstanden. War ja Bomben Wetter hier, bloß leider nichts gefangen  , 
aber es geht weiter :g


----------



## oli-la (4. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hallo, 
na dann will ich auch mal mitmachen, 
hier einige Fotos von der Maas. 

LG Oli


----------



## oli-la (4. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ups, das 3. Foto gehört da nicht dazu, ist so reingerutscht, wiess aber nicht wie mans wieder löscht...


----------



## Housecat (4. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Das ja heftig oli-la. Bei euch is ja schon alles grün |kopfkrat
Ihr scheint anner Maas nen anderes Klima zu haben dass da im März schon alles grün ist :m


----------



## Aitor (5. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Bilder von der letzten Frühjahrskarpfensession und vom Spinnfischen.


----------



## carphunter667 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Da sind sie :vik:


----------



## ahtintin (5. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Mein Sohn (3 1/2) mit einer Goldstrieme auf Lanzarote


----------



## willibutz6 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hier mal was aus Norwegen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hallo,

tut mir Leid, ich kann kein Bild reinstellen, da es bei uns hier noch 50cm Schnee hat, und ich noch nicht mal zum Angeln gekommen bin. 
Vielleicht stimmt dieses Bild ja ein bisschen auf den Frühling und die kommende Saison ein. Den habe ich die letzten Tage gebaut und erhoffe mir den ein oder anderen Barsch/Zander.


----------



## Schwamm (5. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hi, hier eine meiner absoluten Lieblinserinnerungen:
Kein metriger Hecht, kein Monsterwaller, keine 70er Forelle...

sondern eine kleine niedliche Goldschleie... aus einem wunderschönen See... Es war ein herrlicher Tag #h


----------



## Lumpi1981 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Heiligenhafen im Winter

Das Meer und sein Boot

Bio-Bierhalter


----------



## Dennis_ (5. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Moin Moin
das Bild ist von gestern 
war schöne Sonne 
kann man da zwar nicht so sehen aber 
da kommt selten Sonne hin höchstens wenn die richtig tief steht


----------



## Jungferntaler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Der Reitwegsee in Duisburg

http://img246.*ih.us/img246/227/sl271882.th.jpg


----------



## Forelle08262 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

:vik:und von mir auch eins: leider ohne Sonne #d


----------



## Koalano1 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hier zwei paar Bilder vom Ansitz.
Konnte leider keinen Zander erwischen, aber es war ein schöner Tag!













http://img26.*ih.us/img26/3261/cimg6228.jpg


----------



## Seebaerheino (9. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Bitte schön


----------



## absicka (12. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

ich habe gestern ein schönes foto am main bei flörsheim gemacht.fand den gegensatz so coolzwischen natur und industrie.grüße#h


----------



## dainiel_ld (13. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Der Rhein bei Lingenfeld. Erster Angelausflug in diesem Jahr .. leider nix gefangen


----------



## Case (14. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Der erste Tag auf der Alb über 10 Grad. 
Ich glaube auch mein erster sonniger Angeltag.
Und mein erster Fisch in 2009.
Und das aus den einzigen 20 m² eisfreier Fläche im See.

Case


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (15. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*


----------



## firemirl (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Könnte es ein besseres Frühlingsbild geben wie ein Foto vom Frühlingsanfang (metereologisch) 01.03.2009?
Morgengrauen am Datteln-Hamm-Kanal
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1105&pictureid=10747


----------



## Robson Ponte (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Habe zwar kein Bild gerade zur Hand, aber so ne hübsche Rolle würde ich schon gerne mal abstauben


----------



## toller-hecht14 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Pünktlich zum Frühlingsanfang ein paar schöne Frühlingsbilder


----------



## grazy04 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

hier eins aus Thüringen, die Landeshauptstadt lässt Grüssen:

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/2204/schleienloch0710.jpg

die beiden dazugehörigen Karpfen kann man im " Erfurt? schon wer geangelt " - Fred sehen


----------



## Hackersepp (21. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

So schauts bei uns momentan aus:

Wunderbar sonnig, aber saukalt! Abends gibts dafür nen schönen Sonnenuntergang am ALtarm:


----------



## Finke20 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

:vik:

Das Bild ist vom letzten Freitag. Wir haben eine Gewässertour gemacht. Konnten aber nichts nennenswerte verhaften. Es war aber ansonsten ein schöner Tag, mit Sonnenschein. 
Das Gewässer ist ein Vereins Torfstich an der Peene. 


Gruß finke20 #h


----------



## zesch (23. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*






zwar ohne Fisch ! aber es war trotzdem ein schöner Tag !

(letzter Kilometer Rhein-Herne-Kanal in Duisburg)

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Pescador (23. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Endlich Früüühling!!   Neulich beim feedern...


----------



## Mich´l (23. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Moin! Waller hat letztes Wochenende leider noch keiner gebissen, aber schön war´s trotzdem draussen :vik: und es geht bestimmt bald los mit den Grossen!! #6

Grüssn Mich´l


----------



## Mich´l (23. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Uuups! des klappt grad net mit´m Bild - bitte beide Beiträge löschen lieber Mod.
Ich probier´s später nochmal...
Danke!


----------



## angler4711 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Moin, Moin!


Und hier ist meins!


http://

 

Endlich bisschen wärmer!


:g


----------



## MarcinMaximus (25. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

So, hier kommt mein Beitrag. Vom letzten Samstag. Das Ergebnis war eine 2,6 kg Seeforelle.

Gruß
MM


----------



## firemirl (26. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Na super !!!

In NRW geht es uns wirklich dreckig !!! Regen, saukalt und 40 km von Bremen entfernt ist schon alles Grün und die Raupen fressen schon die Blätter von den Bäumen.


----------



## Mich´l (28. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

so, dann halt ein anderes - bitteschön :m


----------



## katasen (30. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

http://img141.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc02408.jpghttp://img141.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc02408.jpghttp://img141.*ih.us/img141/8076/dsc02408.jpg
Blick auf den NOK von der Holtenauer Fähre


----------

